# 2n engine



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

ford 2n engine been sitting about 30 years. going to go through the motor, does anyone know about the valves and guides for removable. they are all frozen and will not move. got pistons all out which were frozen. hit a couple of the valves down but seemed to be moving the guides down. any suggestions. thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Get your hands on a repair manual. The guides are dropped in from the top, removed the same way complete with valves after pulling the guide clip, and it is common to require plenty of penetrating oil to remove stuck valves and guides. Press down, remove clip, then pull the entire assembly of valve, guide, spring, and keeper as a complete unit right out the top.





 and 




First is for a Ford 9N, but the process is the same for the 2N. The second video is the 2N.

You will want a kit similar to this, I have no recommendation but shop around when buying: https://www.amazon.com/Valve-Train-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01G8BVY3G


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks so much RC Wells. the videos were great. but my guides are frozen and will no move. just have to keep soaking them I guess


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

got all the valve and guides out except for one.... still frozen more soaking I guess


----------

